# how to watch tv on monitor



## jatt (Jan 17, 2007)

hi friends can anyone tell me about my question can i able to watch my dishtv on monitor only i have only monitor not cpu,plz tell can i able to watch through zenega set top box or i have to purchase another software if i can do that please. thanks in advance


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 17, 2007)

dear frnd. u can buy a cheap set top tv tuner card which dont require cpu to use ur monitor as tv. i think u can get a cheap intex tv tuner box for around a 1000 bucks.


----------



## saurav_nolakha (Jan 18, 2007)

you can buy an external TV tuner card and can then use monitor as TV without using CPU


----------



## suraj (Jan 19, 2007)

simply get a tv tunner card then proses forward


----------



## shaunak (Jan 19, 2007)

You Dont Need A *TUNER CARD* With SATELITE/TATA SKY/DISH TV

The set top box gives an out put in standard composite pin format.

The connectors look something like:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1c/Composite.jpg/180px-Composite.jpg 
Exactly like standard VCR/DVD/VCD player connectors.

Connect this to the line in of your Gfx card with a converter.
*www.gamepc.com/images/labs/rev-gwnv28-ioLG.jpg


----------



## jatt (Jan 19, 2007)

shaunak i coulnot able to understand your post i have already told that *i dont want to use cpu* i want to use only monitor is there any way to watch tv chanles on monitor by any way without cpu i have dish tv
i hope you will give me good answer
anyway other frierds also thanks verry very thanks to you alll


----------



## shaunak (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry i misread your post. 
------------------------------------------

You can do it, 
You just need a *composite to vga*  converter, it looks like:
*www.virtualinformation.com/ebay_images/vga-1lg.jpg

Then all you have to do it is connect the vga side into your computer monitor and the output pin from your box into the in port of the cable.

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/562/block6xh.th.png

Forgive the bad imaging


----------



## jatt (Jan 21, 2007)

thankx shaunak now its right i will try it


----------

